
Experience the first website ever made - daverecycles
http://line-mode.cern.ch/www/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
======
filvdg
I think a lot of people don't realise there was an internet before the www , i
remember using gopher to access the digital city of amsterdam back in my
student years ...

